# Watch Angels Waltham Field & Marine Review



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I prefer the 41mm 3 hander myself (which also has the date). I prefer the green dial of the 3 hander too.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Waltham?
Suuuuuuuuure it is


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Is this a reissue/homage from the Waltham Watch Company?


----------



## JMVNYC (Apr 20, 2020)

I usually post a really obnoxious comment on these threads but I rather like the design of this ….


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

So is the watch company reviewing its own watch? I mean it’s rare to find a watch without flaws, but this appears to be it!


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

What is Watch Angels? An umbrella company like Swatch Group? Chinese Factory models?

Is this the third or fourth iteration of Waltham? Were the rights to the name bought out by Watch Angels?


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Klip88 said:


> Is this a reissue/homage from the Waltham Watch Company?


After going under in the 50's, and even with a surviving subsidiary in Europe, the original Waltham probably ceased to exist before the name was bought out by Invicta.


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey, it has the look and feel of a quality time piece. Didn’t say it was one.


----------



## segibbons03 (Oct 9, 2021)

Is that a porthole date window?


----------



## hpichris (Nov 1, 2021)

Absolutely stunning photos I must say.


----------



## Timedummy (8 mo ago)

I used to live within walking distance of where these watches were once made.


----------



## davidgallnt (Oct 18, 2018)

I am sitting in the Waltham Watch Factory right now. It is office space. These have no relation to this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waltham_Watch_Company


----------



## Chiane (Jan 19, 2015)

Timedummy said:


> I used to live within walking distance of where these watches were once made.


I’m surprised they didn’t mention this?


----------



## Timedummy (8 mo ago)

Chiane said:


> I’m surprised they didn’t mention this?


Hey man just chiming in on the thread not sure what your issue is. Clearly based on your previous posts you're looking to stir things up.


----------



## nicegator (Apr 10, 2018)

Great idea, nice implementation, thanks for sharing. 

Maybe you want to correct : "frequency of 28,800 A/h."?


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES (7 mo ago)

Good looking watch with a nice color scheme.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Very, very cool! I'm trying hard not to buy a watch currently and these images are not helping, ha.


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

The styling isn't for me, but I find the crown technology to be interesting. I'd like to handle one just to see how it works.


----------



## julianmigarr (7 mo ago)

This is a very classy design,


----------



## Racontour313 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thomas Hundal said:


> What is a Waltham Field & Marine? Well, back during the Great War, troops needed a durable, accurate watch capable of withstanding the constant aggression of dust, water, and mustard gas of trench warfare. Enter a solution, an American Waltham movement in a special Charles Depollier-designed case, featuring a new bezel, case-back and crown technology. All of a sudden, the Waltham Field & Marine was born and lo and behold, it actually worked and thereby became the first really waterproof watch. While Waltham, once the largest watch brand in the world, eventually went out of business, the spirit of the Field & Marine has been kept alive by the horologists at Watch Angels in the form of a re-issue in collaboration with the current owners of the Waltham Watch Company. We got our hands on one and put it through the paces of daily use.
> 
> The first thing you’ll notice when pulling the Waltham Field & Marine re-issue out of its case is that it has the look and feel of a high quality timepiece and that a lot of attention has been put on details and finishes. As well, your eyes get drawn to the crown area, which is very particular and gives the watch a unique “industrial” tool watch character from the beginning of the past century.
> 
> ...


I do not think Swatch nor Invicta have anything to do with the 1950s spun off Swiss branch
*Waltham International SA*

The Waltham Watch Company went out of business in 1957, but had founded a subsidiary in Switzerland in 1954, Waltham International SA. Waltham International SA continues to produce mechanical wrist watches and mechanical pocket watches under the "Waltham" brand and is a full-fledged member of the Federation of the Swiss Watch Industry FH.


----------



## Racontour313 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thomas Hundal said:


> What is a Waltham Field & Marine? Well, back during the Great War, troops needed a durable, accurate watch capable of withstanding the constant aggression of dust, water, and mustard gas of trench warfare. Enter a solution, an American Waltham movement in a special Charles Depollier-designed case, featuring a new bezel, case-back and crown technology. All of a sudden, the Waltham Field & Marine was born and lo and behold, it actually worked and thereby became the first really waterproof watch. While Waltham, once the largest watch brand in the world, eventually went out of business, the spirit of the Field & Marine has been kept alive by the horologists at Watch Angels in the form of a re-issue in collaboration with the current owners of the Waltham Watch Company. We got our hands on one and put it through the paces of daily use.
> 
> The first thing you’ll notice when pulling the Waltham Field & Marine re-issue out of its case is that it has the look and feel of a high quality timepiece and that a lot of attention has been put on details and finishes. As well, your eyes get drawn to the crown area, which is very particular and gives the watch a unique “industrial” tool watch character from the beginning of the past century.
> 
> ...


Also
The New Waltham Watches: An American Classic Returns with a Modern Swiss Twist | WatchTime - USA's No.1 Watch Magazine


*Waltham* is a name well-known to American aficionados of vintage watches and clocks. This fall, the quintessential American watch brand — absent from the United States since the 1980s — returns to that market with new Waltham wristwatches that call to mind the brand’s long and storied history but are also decidedly modern.

The Waltham watch brand traces its origins all the way to 1850, when visionary entrepreneur Aaron Lufkin Dennison founded the first industrialized watch and clock manufacturer in Roxbury, Massachusetts. (Lufkin’s interchangeable parts and assembly-line process would later be adopted by Henry Ford for the fledgling automobile industry.) Four years later, the company moved to the town of Waltham, which gave it its name. Many watch-world milestones followed, including a Waltham pocketwatch famously owned by President Abraham Lincoln, groundbreaking railroad watches, the construction of Waltham’s own astronomical observatory to test its timepieces’ precision, and the first wristwatches used by the American armed forces. Sir Ernest Shackleton and Robert Peary donned Waltham watches in their historic expeditions to the South and North Poles, respectively, in 1909, and a Waltham dashboard clock famously accompanied Charles Lindbergh in the _Spirit of St. Louis_ on the first non-stop transatlantic flight in 1927.

In 2011, the majority shares of Waltham International SA — which moved production from the U.S. to Switzerland in 1954, and since the 1970s has made timepieces chiefly for the Asian market — were purchased by Italian-American entrepreneur Antonio DiBenedetto. Under DiBenedetto’s leadership, the company has this year introduced new, Swiss-made Waltham watches, inspired by vintage Waltham timepieces and by the brand’s pioneering spirit, that will be available to a new generation of American watch enthusiasts. The new Waltham portfolio begins with the Waltham Aeronaval Collection, which consists of two new models, each with three distinct executions. The *Waltham XA* (Solo Tempo) is a modern-day version of the watch chosen by Lindbergh for his historic _Spirit of St. Louis_ flight. Like its predecessor, the watch has a small-seconds subdial in what is today considered an unconventional position, at 12 o’clock. The other Aeronaval watch, the *Waltham CDI* (GMT) echoes the design of the Waltham dashboard clocks fitted on board U.S. Naval aircraft flown during World War II; its GMT function is enhanced with a so-called “civil date indicator” in the dial’s center. Each of the collections is available in three decidedly contemporary versions: Pure, with titanium G5 cases; Eclipse, two-tone with titanium/black PVD; and Blackmatter, in all-black PVD-coated titanium.


----------



## Racontour313 (Feb 12, 2021)

davidgallnt said:


> I am sitting in the Waltham Watch Factory right now. It is office space. These have no relation to this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waltham_Watch_Company


The real factory is in Switzerland


----------



## Racontour313 (Feb 12, 2021)

Perseverence said:


> After going under in the 50's, and even with a surviving subsidiary in Europe, the original Waltham probably ceased to exist before the name was bought out by Invicta.


The spun off office Waltham International SA was always in Switzerland. The business was briefly owned by Japan, bit now majority owned by an Italian American.
WALTHAM (masterhorologer.com)


*1981:* After entering the Asian market at the end of the 1970s with the Vacuum Model, the innovative mechanical wristwatch that works in the absence of atmosphere, Waltham is purchased by the Japanese company, Heiwado & Co. and quickly becomes the most popular brand in Japan.

*2000 : *The success on the Asian market is celebrated with the incredible Radiant 2000, a model decorated with over 150 carats of diamonds and considered the most expensive wrist watch of the time.

*2011:* The majority shares of Waltham International SA are purchased by Italian-American entrepreneur Antonio DiBenedetto who sets a new objective: to create high-tech, cutting-edge wrist watches that can instill today’s men with the courage to choose and dare to follow their convictions. Inspired by the same courage that drove the innovative and unconventional spirits of the legendary men who, with a Waltham, became key figures in the greatest achievements of the past 160 years.


----------



## Racontour313 (Feb 12, 2021)

Klip88 said:


> Is this a reissue/homage from the Waltham Watch Company?


Inspired by the WW 1 watches but with modern Swiss mechanicals.

Waltham Field & Marine - Watchangels


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Racontour313 said:


> Inspired by the WW 1 watches but with modern Swiss mechanicals.
> 
> Waltham Field & Marine - Watchangels


Just say no next time.

Sent from my SM-T290 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims (6 mo ago)

Thomas Hundal said:


> What is a Waltham Field & Marine? Well, back during the Great War, troops needed a durable, accurate watch capable of withstanding the constant aggression of dust, water, and mustard gas of trench warfare. Enter a solution, an American Waltham movement in a special Charles Depollier-designed case, featuring a new bezel, case-back and crown technology. All of a sudden, the Waltham Field & Marine was born and lo and behold, it actually worked and thereby became the first really waterproof watch. While Waltham, once the largest watch brand in the world, eventually went out of business, the spirit of the Field & Marine has been kept alive by the horologists at Watch Angels in the form of a re-issue in collaboration with the current owners of the Waltham Watch Company. We got our hands on one and put it through the paces of daily use.
> 
> The first thing you’ll notice when pulling the Waltham Field & Marine re-issue out of its case is that it has the look and feel of a high quality timepiece and that a lot of attention has been put on details and finishes. As well, your eyes get drawn to the crown area, which is very particular and gives the watch a unique “industrial” tool watch character from the beginning of the past century.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch.


----------



## Holland0 (5 mo ago)

I must confess it’s a perfect watch.


----------

